# Am I too old for an apprenticeship program?



## local134gt

This question was asked just last week, lol. 

The unanimous answer...... No


----------



## icefalkon

Here in NYC we will taken in someone regardless of age. 26yrs ago when I got in it wasn't like that though...The max age was something like 24yrs old unless you were in the military. On my last job I actually had a 55yr old 1st Year Apprentice...The guy had zero experience in construction and was a former banker. I teach Apprentices and let me tell you...this guy was useless. Didn't give a f*ck about the union, didn't give a f*ck about learning the trade, and couldn't do or carry anything. Who's to blame...? The guys who interviewed him...that's who. Bottom line, if you want to learn the trade, aren't afraid to get dirty, are willing to put in an honest days work, and are in it for the long haul. Sure...no problem...welcome aboard.


----------



## eejack

No, not too old to apply.


----------



## John Valdes

When I worked for the Railroad we had an apprentice that was well into his 50's.


----------



## Southeast Power

My brother started the 5 year JATC program as a second career when he was 45 and did just fine.
Btw, he was in better shape for his age as the construction business haven't taken it's toll on his knees and back yet.


----------



## Bildo

I was a first year at 35 and made it through. Make sure you are in good shape physically. They worked me like they worked any 19 yr old first year. Get used to taking crap from journeymen younger than you, it's part of paying your dues, and if a journeyman is teaching you something and you already think you know how to do it, Keep your mouth shut, because you may learn something new. Remain teachable.


----------



## icefalkon

jrannis said:


> My brother started the 5 year JATC program as a second career when he was 45 and did just fine.
> Btw, he was in better shape for his age as the construction business haven't taken it's toll on his knees and back yet.


Good for him. He'll get 20yrs in then...remember, our retirement comes from keeping new blood coming in and contributing to the funds. If a guy is only going to get 10yrs in, or less...BUT uses all our benefits...ie: medical, etc...he's a drain, not an asset. 

It's funny you mention knees and back...here in NYC we say...as an electrician...your back and shoulders go...as a carpenter your back and knees go.


----------



## keepdry

You are not too old. I started at 32. Be ready to work physically demanding long hard days. You will be the grunt doing all the crap work. For example I was a human elevator on one of my first jobs. Had to bring all the 2x4 light fixtures up from the basement to first, second, and third floors for others to install. It takes a while but, it does get better. Ten years later I am now running work.


----------



## TOOL_5150

dont ruin your life now.


----------



## Tsmil

I started my apprenticeship at the age of 43. It was in a factory as an industrial electrician. 2 years into my apprenticeship the factory closed leaving me out of a job. Myself and the other apprentice who was in his mid 20s went to the local IBEW to apply. He was picked up immediately but I was given excuse after excuse and never got anywhere. 

A few months later I was hired on by a non union shop where I completed my apprenticeship and am enjoying a great job in a field that I love. I now. Specialize in industrial control and even with the reduced number of factories in my community I am in high demand while many of the guys that do residential and commercial are sitting at home. 

I guess what I am saying is that you are not too old but be prepared to deal with many that may think you are. Be prepared to bring with you a skill that is in demand as this will be your biggest selling feature. There are lots of doors out there and none will open if you don't knock. It took me 5 months of knocking before I got a job. 

Good luck to you and don't give up.


----------



## brian john

Tsmil said:


> I started my apprenticeship at the age of 43. It was in a factory as an industrial electrician. 2 years into my apprenticeship the factory closed leaving me out of a job. Myself and the other apprentice who was in his mid 20s went to the local IBEW to apply. He was picked up immediately but I was given excuse after excuse and never got anywhere.
> 
> A few months later I was hired on by a non union shop where I completed my apprenticeship and am enjoying a great job in a field that I love. I now. Specialize in industrial control and even with the reduced number of factories in my community I am in high demand while many of the guys that do residential and commercial are sitting at home.
> 
> I guess what I am saying is that you are not too old but be prepared to deal with many that may think you are. Be prepared to bring with you a skill that is in demand as this will be your biggest selling feature. There are lots of doors out there and none will open if you don't knock. It took me 5 months of knocking before I got a job.
> 
> Good luck to you and don't give up.


While I not big on suing or filing charges against companies or groups, in the states you could file age discrimination charges. The unions here are careful when dealing with older applicants, I am told.


But it appears you landed on your feet.:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk

The older you get, the more important it becomes to keep your skills current to today's electrical marketplace. I just returned from Detroit for my third robotics class. About 7 grand in, not a thing has come from it yet, but I remain confident that if I want something a lot more low-impact as I get older, I need to get (more) into the brain end of electrical work. Younger people don't do that so much.


----------



## icefalkon

MDShunk said:


> The older you get, the more important it becomes to keep your skills current to today's electrical marketplace. I just returned from Detroit for my third robotics class. About 7 grand in, not a thing has come from it yet, but I remain confident that if I want something a lot more low-impact as I get older, I need to get (more) into the brain end of electrical work. Younger people don't do that so much.


Hey MD...where did you take robotics in Detroit...at their Local? I was just out at NTI teaching this year and saw that they had an amazing robotics class going on.


----------



## MDShunk

icefalkon said:


> Hey MD...where did you take robotics in Detroit...at their Local? I was just out at NTI teaching this year and saw that they had an amazing robotics class going on.


Fanuc headquarters. The way I figure it, robotics is automotive. No better place to learn than Detroit.


----------



## icefalkon

MDShunk said:


> Fanuc headquarters. The way I figure it, robotics is automotive. No better place to learn than Detroit.


Damn straight. Very cool. Next summer I'm signing up for the robotics course at NTI. I just went from General Foreman for the last 17yrs into the office as a PM. Running work isn't what it used to be...and I'm not getting any younger. I realized in my 20's that I didn't want to be the "old guy" on the train lugging a tool bag around like my grandfather did. Bottom line...the more you know, the more you'll be worth in the long run.


----------



## brian john

icefalkon said:


> Damn straight. Very cool. Next summer I'm signing up for the robotics course at NTI. I just went from General Foreman for the last 17yrs into the office as a PM. Running work isn't what it used to be...and I'm not getting any younger. I realized in my 20's that I didn't want to be the "old guy" on the train lugging a tool bag around like my grandfather did. Bottom line...the more you know, the more you'll be worth in the long run.


My first winter on a deck, I had just turned 18, working on a high rise next to the Potomac River, that year the river froze to a depth of 36", coldest winter in decades. I looked around and said no way I could do this when I was 40 or 50. THe older guys I was working with were either drunks or pill freaks. I spent the next 10 years plotting a different path in the trade.


----------



## Tsmil

brian john said:


> While I not big on suing or filing charges against companies or groups, in the states you could file age discrimination charges. The unions here are careful when dealing with older applicants, I am told.
> 
> But it appears you landed on your feet.:thumbsup:


Had they came right out and said it was my age, I would have taken legal actions. They were very careful to let me know why but without saying it directly. 

I am lucky. I did land on my feet.

My point was, however, prejudice against age is out there and not to be discouraged when confronted with it.


----------



## icefalkon

brian john said:


> My first winter on a deck, I had just turned 18, working on a high rise next to the Potomac River, that year the river froze to a depth of 36", coldest winter in decades. I looked around and said no way I could do this when I was 40 or 50. THe older guys I was working with were either drunks or pill freaks. I spent the next 10 years plotting a different path in the trade.


I hear you there Brian! I got in at 18 also and worked on quite a few decks here in NYC...and eventually became a General running them. I said then...as now...there's NO WAY I want to do this forever. I plotted my career toward where I am now...and there's been tons of pitfalls along the way...LOL mostly my own doing...

What sucks is that now a days...Apprentices don't have the opportunity to learn the way I (and many other guys here) did back in the day. Jobs are fast tracked, there are Project Labor Agreements that simply don't provide the "time" to teach the greenhorns. There are tricks of the trade that I teach in my classes that I sometimes feel these kids should be learning in the field...but they don't. It's sad. I tell every apprentice...young or old...this union is what YOU make of it...if you want to become a big time foreman...remember how you got there, and who taught you...if you want to just work with your tools for the rest of your career...that's fine too...but you better...BETTER...have a contingency plan...because life has a funny way of stepping in messing up your plans.


----------



## black

Being older is an advantage for many people. Some young kids live with their parents and don't have a full understanding of the opportunity that is being offered. Older people get it and put in the effort.


----------



## brian john

black said:


> Being older is an advantage for many people. Some young kids live with their parents and don't have a full understanding of the opportunity that is being offered. Older people get it and put in the effort.


I think that can go either way, many young men are thrilled to get in the IBEW and work hard to make it.


----------



## jwimes2

Tsmil said:


> I started my apprenticeship at the age of 43. It was in a factory as an industrial electrician. 2 years into my apprenticeship the factory closed leaving me out of a job. Myself and the other apprentice who was in his mid 20s went to the local IBEW to apply. He was picked up immediately but I was given excuse after excuse and never got anywhere.
> 
> A few months later I was hired on by a non union shop where I completed my apprenticeship and am enjoying a great job in a field that I love. I now. Specialize in industrial control and even with the reduced number of factories in my community I am in high demand while many of the guys that do residential and commercial are sitting at home.
> 
> I guess what I am saying is that you are not too old but be prepared to deal with many that may think you are. Be prepared to bring with you a skill that is in demand as this will be your biggest selling feature. There are lots of doors out there and none will open if you don't knock. It took me 5 months of knocking before I got a job.
> 
> Good luck to you and don't give up.


Thanks for the advice. My goal is to work on the industrial side since i prefer to work at one factory everyday and most of my training and degree is geared towards industrial maintenance. So if I get into the apprenticeship program as an inside wireman, will I get to work in a factory/plant?


----------



## vasparky27

Just joined norfolks jatc program at age 35, sure hope youre not too old. good luck.


----------



## brian john

vasparky27 said:


> Just joined norfolks jatc program at age 35, sure hope youre not too old. good luck.


Work hard, studier even harder and you'll have no problems.


----------



## Wag 2.0

Bildo said:


> I was a first year at 35 and made it through. Make sure you are in good shape physically. They worked me like they worked any 19 yr old first year. Get used to taking crap from journeymen younger than you, it's part of paying your dues, and if a journeyman is teaching you something and you already think you know how to do it, Keep your mouth shut, because you may learn something new. Remain teachable.


I got in when I was 20 and worked my a$$ off everyday (as my dad had taught me to do). Started running work at 27. What surprised me was that the apprentices that were ten years older than me were the easiest to teach and the 20 somethings didn't seem to care about the opportunity they had before them. This wasn't always the case but more often than not it was. I just remember how excited I was to get in and I don't understand some of these younger guys. I hope you get in, good hands can be hard to come by.


----------



## brian john

Wag 2.0 said:


> I got in when I was 20 and worked my a$$ off everyday (as my dad had taught me to do). Started running work at 27. What surprised me was that the apprentices that were ten years older than me were the easiest to teach and the 20 somethings didn't seem to care about the opportunity they had before them. This wasn't always the case but more often than not it was. I just remember how excited I was to get in and I don't understand some of these younger guys. I hope you get in, good hands can be hard to come by.


There are a lot of things that play into this, maturity (often age will make a difference), upbringing, general attitude towards work and an understanding of what you want from life. Some people know at 17 what they want to do, others do not know at 30. My wife knew what she wanted to be from a very young age, me I was just lucky enough to fall into something I was 1/2 good at.


----------



## MattMc

Your age could work in your favor your still young, but your not in the " getting drunk, chasing tail and being late and unreliable age group." maturity can help depending on what they are looking for. No offense to you younger guys, just that alot of todays young guys take longer to get their head on straight. Keep your head up once you have a job and start your apprenticeship you are laughing. Sounds like you already have an edge with the schooling part, now it's time to pick up the tools. 
Good luck


----------

